

Why does softonic.com rank so well with automated search content on Google? - mirabilweb

Softonic is a download-website from wich you can download applications for windows, mac, android, etc... and it is supported worldwide in 13 different languages. It&#x27;s greatly indexed in Google even if 90% of Softonic&#x27;s pages are pure automated search pages.<p>Let me explain you their seo structure for the english version http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.softonic.com&#x2F;.<p>Let&#x27;s start from download pages.<p>They are all subdomains where the string before &quot;en.softonic.com.com&quot; is just the name of a program. For example: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;emule.en.softonic.com&#x2F;. They have around 10.000 subdomains all well indexed on Google. Try to search &quot;Download Emule&quot; and you&#x27;ll find it. You can also try &quot;Download uTorrent&quot; or different keywords but you&#x27;re going to find it anyway.<p>Every download page has links to other search pages.<p>Open again http:&#x2F;&#x2F;emule.en.softonic.com&#x2F;. If you check the left-bottom corner you can find a section called &quot;Searches&quot;. These are all links to auto-generated search pages. For example you can find: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.softonic.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;download-free-emule-5.0 .<p>Every search page is not noindexed (for Google) and links to other search pages.<p>Open http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.softonic.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;windows-7-full-version-free-software-download . At the bottom you can find Related Searches. If you click one of this links you are viewing another search page, for example: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.softonic.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;download-free-emule-5.0&#x2F;english.<p>Every auto-generated search page is well indexed in Google.<p>Now how many automated search pages are indexed?<p>Millions. Exactly only 2.400.000 for the english version (i get this number searching &quot;site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.softonic.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;&quot;). Another 5.730.00 for the spanish version (&quot;site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.softonic.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;&quot;).
======
MikeBiker
Matt said:

"Typically, web search results don’t add value to users, and since our core
goal is to provide the best search results possible, we generally exclude
search results from our web search index."

(Said here: [http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/search-results-in-search-
resul...](http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/search-results-in-search-results/))

So i have a question to him: "Hi Matt, can you please explain me how it's
possible that softonic ranks so well with automated search content on Google?"

------
seo-dominator
Quit whining, get better at SEO. Peace

